# Driver side rear bumper sundance



## 694buster (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi does any one know where I can get driver side rear bumper in grey for my 2005 sun dance thanks


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I suspect Swift are the only people who would be able to supply a new replacement but they may consider a 2005 van obsolete and no longer hold spares for them.

If the panel isn't completely wrecked there are a number of people out there who can do GRP repairs, many garages but also boat yards. 

You could also check to see if anyone is breaking a Sundance but that would probably be the least likely option.

Phil


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Why do you need it? Is it broken or is it just a matter of the "colour"?
p-c


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Try O'learys, we got a swift part there this week, saw some end caps for bumpers but can't remember what for.

sue


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/swift-spares--parts-76-c.asp

Give them a ring.


----------

